# Amazing Bargain Buys



## Elgarian

Something I've been aware of recently is that from time to time I come across a terrific bargain (usually short-term), and want to publicise it so that others can benefit. For example, some really astounding bargains came up recently of great _Ring_ recordings (eg Bohm/Bayreuth for $6) from one particular seller on Amazon Marketplace. Those offers existed only for hours, and the question then is how to get the information out where it can do most good. Over at GMG they have a Superduper Bargains thread which is really useful, so I thought I'd create one here to see if it helped solve the problem.

The purpose of the thread is not to publicise _small_ reductions - they happen here and there all the time, and would flood the thread. I'm thinking of price reductions that you might have to wait years for before their like is seen again: reductions that are so big, and the consequent value so high, that there's a good chance it might tip the balance for some folks into a purchase they'd otherwise not make.

For example:










I suspect that the Bohm _Ring_ will probably never be as cheap as this again. This is one of the finest sets of the _Ring_, currently available for £30 at Amazon UK, or $38 at Amazon US.

Another fine bargain at the moment - just the thing for someone on a very limited budget, on the lookout for a good set of Mozart Piano concertos, is this:










This is on offer at jpc for 14.99 euros; and while it may be true that eventually one might look for 'better' performances, these recordings could keep one happy for a long time for very little outlay. They're not period performances, but Masur handles the orchestra with vigour, and Schmidt finds momentary nuances in some of these concertos that I find quite fascinating. (For further comments see here, #30.)This set was offered at this very low price at jpc two years ago (which was when I bought my set). They sold out quite rapidly back then, but now the offer has reappeared.


----------



## Elgarian

Here's another remarkable offer:










This 12 CD box of acclaimed performances sells for £80 on the Hyperion website, but right now is being offered at a mere £34 at Amazon UK.


----------



## Air

I recommend we sticky this thread.

It would also be nice if the bargains presented here would be of quality recordings that are good even without the added low monetary cost. I, for one, would be much more interested in a 40$ offering of Solti's _Ring_ than in a 7$ _Ring_ from an obscure conductor that I would most likely be disappointed with.


----------



## Elgarian

Air said:


> It would also be nice if the bargains presented here would be of quality recordings that are good even without the added low monetary cost.


Good point. I suppose to a large extent we have to leave that up to the judgment of the individual poster. The guideline would be, I suggest, as I said above: "reductions that are so big, *and the consequent value so high*". In other words, we're talking about amazing _value_, not merely low _price_. For example, I was and still am delighted to have the Schmidt/Mazur Mozart set (see above), but if it cost 50 euros instead of 15, I'd be looking more carefully at alternatives. Even so, I think it's good enough to be a contender - and I think that's the point you're making. Rubbish is rubbish, and doesn't become better for being cheap.


----------



## World Violist

Kurt Sanderling's Sibelius symphony cycle now available at $11.01 on Amazon US (both the Amazon default price for now and the smallest vendor price (under "new")). This is a quite highly regarded cycle amongst those who hate Davis/BSO and Maazel/VPO.


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> This is a quite highly regarded cycle amongst those who hate Davis/BSO and Maazel/VPO.


I don't know the Davis/BSO, but am sufficiently dismayed by Davis/_LSO_ to avoid him in any incarnation. By contrast Segerstam/Helsinki comes close to my dream versions. Where do you think that would place me with regard to this Sanderling set, WV? (The set is much more expensive at AmazonUK, sadly.)


----------



## World Violist

Elgarian said:


> I don't know the Davis/BSO, but am sufficiently dismayed by Davis/_LSO_ to avoid him in any incarnation. By contrast Segerstam/Helsinki comes close to my dream versions. Where do you think that would place me with regard to this Sanderling set, WV? (The set is much more expensive at AmazonUK, sadly.)


Just from listening to some symphonies for the first time last night and this morning, I'd say it's one of the better ones out there. The first symphony kept me listening, for once (the only other recordings like that were Segerstam and Inkinen) and the first movement of the third has this part in the beginning of the development section where it all gets soft and motives sort of flitter around that is very stunning here (Inkinen's is the only other one that gets this right that I can remember). The only thing that lets down the third is a slightly rushed second movement (under nine minutes), but that's also the only letdown in the whole set that I've come across (EDIT: Not so bad listening to the whole symphony. Fits into Sanderling's idea very nicely, just make sure you've got a slower one every once in a while (like Segerstam!)  ). The sixth and seventh are absolutely incredible; the sixth having very individual tempi without coming across as eccentric (and one brilliant rendition of the last few bars) and the seventh being quite slow overall but gaining this great accumulative intensity by the end.

I think the thing with Sanderling that's different from many other conductors is that he comes at these from a structural point of view. That famous saying about "the first note prefigures the last" or something like that? That's Sanderling's Sibelius.


----------



## Elgarian

Thanks for this. I'll keep my eye on it at the usual outlets and see if the price takes a downward plunge comparable to the one you've reported at Amazon US.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bargains are well-represented in the EMI Encore series. Such as, Oistrakh/Klemperer Brahms, Oistrakh Mozart, Chang/Pappano Prokofiev, Muti Mahler, Muti Stravinsky and Mussorgsky, Gelber Beethoven, Tipo Scarlatti, Marriner Mozart, Zacharias Mozart, Zimmermann Mozart, and Jansons Rachmaninov.


----------



## Elgarian

I was wrong when I said a few days ago that the Bohm Ring would probably never be cheaper. It's now down to a mere £24.99 on Amazon UK (this is a _real_ Amazon price, not a Marketplace spoof).

Bohm _Ring_ for £24.99

Curiously, the price at Amazon US has rocketed to more than $50 during the same time.










Meanwhile, the Solti Ring is currently a snip (relatively speaking) at Amazon UK:

Solti Ring for £62.93


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Solti and Karajan Rings remain around $100US while the Clemens Krauss and Hans Knappertsbush recordings are around $40US. Seriously, almost any one of these is a good bargain considering the amount of music.

Other good bargains right now must surely include:

The Solti _Rheingold_ for under $10:

http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Wagner-Das-Rheingold-Classical/dp/B001Q2RVRQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1293582098&sr=1-2

The magnificent Krips _Don Giovanni_ also under $10:

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Don-Giovanni-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B001Q2RVQW/ref=sr_1_8?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1293582166&sr=1-8

Bohm's _Le Nozze di Figaro_ for $6:

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Nozze-Figaro-Dietrich-Fischer-Dieskau/dp/B000001GX8/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1293582235&sr=1-2

and Kleiber's _Le Nozze_... for around $10 (I picked it up for around $6):

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Figaro-Lisa-Della-Casa/dp/B002A32HK6/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1293582308&sr=1-3


----------



## Art Rock

Picked this 5CD box up from the German Amazon for 13 euro (no shipping costs because I ordered over 20 euro in total). A steal.


----------



## starthrower

I just picked up the Bartok-Complete Solo Piano Works by Zoltan Kocsis on 8 CDs for under 25 dollars!

Complete Martinu Symphonies on Brilliant Classics label for around 12 bucks. Love these!


----------



## Elgarian

Most people may be aware of this already, but just in case ...










The original Brilliant Complete Mozart was brought out a few years ago to general acclaim for the consistently high quality of the recordings for a 'complete' edition. It's recently been reissued in slightly improved form, and at a lower price. This is typically around £100 or so, but at the moment the price on Amazon UK is a mere £70. That's £70 for 170 CDs, encompassing everything Mozart wrote, with mostly historically informed or period instrument performances, and described by the _BBC Music Magazine_ reviewer as 'an unbelievable bargain' at the going price of £110 from BBC Music Direct. If that's already 'unbelievable', one wonders what he'd have said about this £70 Amazon price.


----------



## Air

Attention everyone!

Bernstein's renowned Mahler cycle is currently selling at a price of $6.44 in the Amazon Marketplace (original price $239.33). Though the quality is deemed only "acceptable", there really isn't anything to lose when a 13-disc set like this is selling for less than the worth of most single disc albums out there. I just picked up a "like new" set for $10, but that was only because the price hadn't dropped even lower yet - now I'm simply stunned. So snatch this deal-of-a-lifetime while you still can!

Now we just have to wait for the Solti Ring to drop to a similarly enticing bargain. :angel:


----------



## regnaDkciN

Well, that didn't last long -- cheapest used version is now $50.00. Oh, well...


----------



## Air

Another incredible deal: Legendary Krauss Ring for only $11.98!

This one is in MP3s too, so the bargain won't expire quite so fast.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Everything in this section. I am buying Bach's complete piano concerti by Andre Gavrilov for 7 dollars. There are alot more great records here, too.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/gemini.php

Why are online CDs so much fun to look up? I'm so glad I don't have a credit card, If I did I would probably be in some very serious debt


----------



## elgar's ghost

Smetana - Complete Orchestral Works (Kuchar/Janacek Orchestra on Brilliant). A lot of people will already have their favourite Ma Vlast but at £5:99 from Amazon this 3-disc set is great value nonetheless. Just for comparison a similar set on Supraphon (Valek/Prague RSO) is retailing at over £20.


----------



## Keychick

Well i have been investigating the music of Samuel Barber.
I cant believe how beautiful his writing is?
Last week i bought Samuel Barber Orchrestral Works Vol.#1
Symphonies #1 and #2
Royal Scottish National Orchestra...Marin Alsop

Then i picked up Shostakovich Symphony#10
R.L.P.O. Vasily Petrenko> what a beautiful score, what a performance and recording on Naxos.

Last disk was Bax Symphony #5
R.S.N.O. David Lloyd Jones on Naxos, beautiful music, all three disks indeed!


----------



## Art Rock

All 3 are top20 composers for me.


----------



## samurai

@Keychick, I have that very Shostakovich rendition currently on order from Amazon, and can't wait! How do you find Petrenko's handling of the second {Stalin?} movement--is it passionate enough?


----------



## Keychick

You bet it is.
Vasily Petrenko is just an awesome conductor!
What a performance allong with a pristine recording, Naxos best indeed.
Vasily Petrenko with Naxos is doing all the Shostakovich Symphonys.
#10 is the best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Keychick said:


> Vasily Petrenko with Naxos is doing all the Shostakovich Symphonys.
> #10 is the best.


I'm glad they're redoing them. Their White Box Shostakovich Symphonies with Ladislav Slovak is hit-and-miss.


----------



## samurai

Keychick said:


> You bet it is.
> Vasily Petrenko is just an awesome conductor!
> What a performance allong with a pristine recording, Naxos best indeed.
> Vasily Petrenko with Naxos is doing all the Shostakovich Symphonys.
> #10 is the best.[/QUOTE
> @Keychick, Thanks so much for your quick response and the 411. Now I am really eagerly anticipating my next UPS delivery!
> I was going to buy the complete boxed set of Shostakovich's symphonies conducted by Rostropovich. Do you think I should wait until the Petrenko cycle is issued and buy that instead?


----------



## Keychick

Wait for the UPS truck, i listened last night to the Shostakovich #10 again.
Wow!
Wait for the Vasily Petrenko cycle. You wont be sorry...

Just my opinion but Mariss Jansons is the best living conductor in the World today.
I have seen and heard his Ex Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra many times, just not enough?
But step aside here comes " Vasily Petrenko " this man is going places.
The best part is he takes us with him...


----------



## samurai

@Keychick, Is there any indication when the Petrenko cycle on Naxos will be issued and available for purchase by the public?


----------



## World Violist

Check this out: $7 for a beautiful relatively new hardcover book by the biggest Gesualdo expert:

The Gesualdo Hex


----------



## Keychick

samurai said:


> @Keychick, Is there any indication when the Petrenko cycle on Naxos will be issued and available for purchase by the public?


Well here i can get Shostakovich Vol.1 Symphony #11
Vol.2 Symphonies #5 and #9
Vol.3 Symphony #8
Vol.4 Symphony #10
In a week i will have them all.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Amazing CD I bought on iTunes a few days ago. I was looking through all the available albums with Dinu Lipatti's 1st Partita on them, and stumbled across a pairing of Glenn Gould playing the Goldberg Variations and Lipatti playing the 1st Partita and other Bach staples. I had been wanting to buy the Partita as played by Dinu for awhile, because I listened to it on YouTube so many times. Not only was this the cheapest option, but it came with a legendary performance of the Goldberg Variations. I had been cold to the Goldberg, but now with Gould I listen to it almost every day.

If you don't have a CD of either of these performances, buy it.

If you use iTunes, this CD will cost you only 5.99 dollars for a download.

If you abhor non-physical CD's, good luck finding a seller on Amazon or somewhere else online. Sorry!


----------



## Bix

Elgarian said:


> Most people may be aware of this already, but just in case ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Brilliant Complete Mozart was brought out a few years ago to general acclaim for the consistently high quality of the recordings for a 'complete' edition. It's recently been reissued in slightly improved form, and at a lower price. This is typically around £100 or so, but at the moment the price on Amazon UK is a mere £70. That's £70 for 170 CDs, encompassing everything Mozart wrote, with mostly historically informed or period instrument performances, and described by the _BBC Music Magazine_ reviewer as 'an unbelievable bargain' at the going price of £110 from BBC Music Direct. If that's already 'unbelievable', one wonders what he'd have said about this £70 Amazon price.


Poop - this is now £167


----------



## Llyranor

Actually, you can get it from the Marketplace for as low as £83.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This looks like one hell of a bargain:

http://www.amazon.com/English-Collection-Delius-Bantock-Berners/dp/B004FKMHM0/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IGNY0K418742C&colid=1NFW0J2GR7CZR

The French music set ain't half bad either.


----------



## Bix

Llyranor said:


> Actually, you can get it from the Marketplace for as low as £83.


I forgot all about using the marketplace on amazon - thanks Llyranor


----------



## Art Rock

My wife dumped me in an outlet media store whilst she went to look for clothes in other outlet shops. I went through the few classical music CD's without much hope, but then I came across this:










Four CD set of a stellar cast in a hostorical recording (1952) for 2 euro.


----------



## samurai

Art Rock said:


> My wife dumped me in an outlet media store whilst she went to look for clothes in other outlet shops. I went through the few classical music CD's without much hope, but then I came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four CD set of a stellar cast in a hostorical recording (1952) for 2 euro.


@ Art Rock, What amount would that translate to in terms of U.S. dollars?


----------



## Art Rock

Less than 3 USD.


----------



## regnaDkciN

Sofronitsky said:


> If you abhor non-physical CD's, good luck finding a seller on Amazon or somewhere else online. Sorry!


While I don't "abhor non-physical CDs," I most certainly abhor music-killing "lossy" MP3 compression. No thanks!


----------



## Sofronitsky

regnaDkciN said:


> While I don't "abhor non-physical CDs," I most certainly abhor music-killing "lossy" MP3 compression. No thanks!


Regna,

The music still sounds amazing to me!


----------



## Sofronitsky

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/originals.php

I nearly had an accident when I saw this. 40 percent off Deutchse Grammophon and Decca & Phillipps Legendary Recordings, with artists like Emil Gilels on the list.

Edit: And consequently was severely disappointed by the pitiful amount of cds on the legendary recordings brand. But hey, Kleiber Beethoven 5 and 7 if you haven't already bought and listened to that 9204923049 times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

If you don't mind MP3 downloads, Amazon has an amazing deal on *Osmo Vanska and the Lahti Symphony's Sibelius cycle*.

Sure, there are the seven symphonies. But wait! Besides the seven symphonies, there's also Finlandia, Tapiola, the Lemminkainen Suite, Snofrid, and the Overture in E Flat. 
Not enough? Then they'll throw in the original version of the 5th symphony absolutely free!
Still not convinced? Okay, how about the violin concerto as well?
All for $8! As Frank Zappa said, Wowie Zowie!


----------



## Aksel

Manxfeeder said:


> If you don't mind MP3 downloads, Amazon has an amazing deal on *Osmo Vanska and the Lahti Symphony's Sibelius cycle*.
> 
> Sure, there are the seven symphonies. But wait! Besides the seven symphonies, there's also Finlandia, Tapiola, the Lemminkainen Suite, Snofrid, and the Overture in E Flat.
> Not enough? Then they'll throw in the original version of the 5th symphony absolutely free!
> Still not convinced? Okay, how about the violin concerto as well?
> All for $8! As Frank Zappa said, Wowie Zowie!


Osmo Vänskä's Sibelius cycle is amazing. As is Snöfrid. Get it!


----------



## kv466

Well, those of you who don't mind mp3's and are just starting out...I just found a black Friday deal on amazon and if you are just starting out and want to have hundreds of works for under fifty bucks, you've gotta check this out. I'm even considering getting the Grieg set as I don't know as much of his works as I'd like to...the Beethoven one is super impressive as it has the complete piano concertos and symphonies...and a couple of good performers, too! I can't believe you can get so much music for so cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sup...s-Masters/dp/B005W26W12/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_1


----------



## bigshot

I'm making my way through the newly released Decca Sound box set and it's a real treasure. No filler- all killer. Unlike other collections that focus on predictable core repetoire (Living Stereo) and include a few less than exemplary performances (DGG 111) to fill out the box, this one focuses on just top rate performances in spectacular sound. I haven't been disappointed with a single disk I've listened to yet, and I've discovered many treasures that I wasn't aware of before. At about two bucks a disk, it's a total steal. The packaging is great. The book is clearly laid out and readable without a magnifying glass. The music is spectacular.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Amazon is having an MP3 sale. Does anyone have any thoughts on these:

I'm most interested in Glazunov:
Glazunov, the complete symphonies: by Fedoseyev ($5), another by Otaka ($6.99).

There's also:
Tchaikovsky, the complete symphonies, by Jaarvi ($7.99)
Rachmaninov, the complete symphonies, by Hughes ($5.99)
Brahms, German Requiem, by Klemper ($3.68)
Takemitsu, orchestral works ($2.99)
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated ($1.78)


----------



## bigshot

The Mercury Living Presence box set is down to $108 on preorder at Amazon. About two bucks a disk for some ofthe best sounding recordings ever.


----------



## Thunders

bigshot said:


> The Mercury Living Presence box set is down to $108 on preorder at Amazon. About two bucks a disk for some ofthe best sounding recordings ever.


It's even cheaper now...

Yesterday, I bought the Wagner Complete Opera Collection (43 cd's) for 28 euros at amazon.de (Germany)...


----------



## realdealblues

I just saw this today and picked it up.

Bruno Walter Conducts Mahler
View attachment 3770

$24.99 on Amazon.
Disc 1: Symphony 1 & Symphony 2 (1st Movement)
Disc 2: Symphony 2, Lieder Einses Fahrenden Gesellen
Disc 3: Symphony 4 & Symphony 9 (1st Movement)
Disc 4: Symphony 9
Disc 5: Symphony 5
Disc 6: Das Lied Von Der Erde
Disc 7: Symphony 1 (Mono New York Philharmonic from the early 50's)

I think it's a pretty darn good deal for $25. The new set is also 24bit. The older 20bit releases from Sony would cost around $100 just to piece this collection together, and you don't get the original mono recording of Symphony 1. The only thing missing is the Interviews that were on the older 20bit 9th Symphony release.

I also saw/picked this up along with it.

Otto Klemperer: Mahler Symphonies 2,4,7,9,Lieder
View attachment 3771


$31.39 on Amazon.
Disc 1: Symphony 2
Disc 2: Symphony 4
Disc 3: Symphony 7
Disc 4: Symphony 7 (Final Movement), Symphony 9 (1st & 2nd Movements)
Disc 5: Symphony 9 (Remaining Movements), 2 Lieder from Wunderhorn, 3 from Ruckert Lieder
Disc 6: Das Lied Von Der Erde

Another darn good deal. Symphony 7 has been out of print for a long time and copies usually sell for $70! I wasn't aware of either of these sets being out there till today when I just stumbled across them. Can't wait to try them, but figured I would post for anyone who's interested in these historic recordings.


----------



## bigshot

I just got my Mercury box. Ripping away. The packaging isn't quite as nice as the RCA and Decca boxes. Haven't determined if the SACD mastering was used or not. It sure sounds great though. Dorati is fantastic.


----------



## Guest

I paid just $3.50 for this a few days ago. Now, it's 4.93, but still a great deal! Stylish performances and excellent multi-channel SACD sound--quite a bargain!


----------



## Vaneyes

Amazing bargain buys can be experienced at Gramex, if you don't mind *used* CDs, and a trip to London. :tiphat:


----------



## mitchflorida

Well, since you are talking about bargains, how about $5 a month for unlimited CDs on MOG.com or $10 a month on Spotify? 320 bps, for those who care about such things.


----------



## Vaneyes

mitchflorida said:


> Well, since you are talking about bargains, how about $5 a month for unlimited CDs on MOG.com or $10 a month on Spotify? 320 bps, for those who care about such things.


There's room for all preferences, mitchflorida. :tiphat:


----------



## bigshot

My new receiver connects with wifi to internet radio with thousands of stations all over the world. I've found some wonderful streams. Price? FREE


----------



## mitchflorida

With radio you are at the mercy of the disc jockey. And they almost never play full symphonies or concertos.


----------



## bigshot

No, INTERNET radio. Some of it is broadcast, but a lot is just music with no interruptions.


----------



## Hausmusik

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned:









Currently $6.39 new.


----------



## samurai

Hausmusik said:


> Forgive me if this has already been mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently $6.39 new.


I have this on order from *Amazon, *and at present am anxiously awaiting its arrival!


----------



## emiellucifuge

On Itunes I just bought for 4 euros a complete Parsifal.

Strong performances from all the cast, and a delicious performance by the orchestra. In terms of interpretation its eccentric; very fast, but slows down in the important bits. Very unwagnerian but quite musical.

Herbert Kegel, Leipzig gewandhaus


----------



## mitchflorida

There is a very good computer program Audials that allows you to record several radio streams at the same time, whether or not it is playing on your speakers.

Audials One also allows you to record anything from any streaming source such as Pandora and spotifiy, mog, rdio, basically anything except for Netflix.

I record a good classical radio station and play it back the next day . . skipping over commercials or selections I don't like.


----------



## bigshot

The ability to record is built into just about all of the internet radio apps on the ipad. You can even schedule a timer to record when you aren't around.


----------



## Polyphemus

Surely its the quality of performance that counts not the price. Whats the point of filling shelves with bad recordings because they are cheap.


----------



## bigshot

In the current market for classical CDs, the prices are falling and the good recordings are being collected into cheap box sets... Bernstein symphonies, Munch and Reiner on the Living Stereo label, Dorati on Mercury... It doesn't get much better than that... And at a little over a dollar a disk. The old truisms about box sets don't necessarily hold true any more.


----------



## Polyphemus

Sorry Bigshot whilst appreciate what you are proposing I must disagree. As an example, to suggest that either of Bernstein's Mahler cycles represent the best Mahler available is simply wide of the mark. This applies to all box set's of complete cycles. It would of course to produce a box set of the best of Bernstein or whomever but they would not be of one composer. I still maintain what I said in post 64 that researching the reviews and finding the best possible recording, it saves shelf space and its fun.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Certainly it is Polyphemus, but why limit yourself if you can expand your listening at such low cost. Certainly there are multiple worthwhile interpretations of the masterpieces, some rather odd - but all revealing a new aspect of the piece. You'd be foolish not to explore another side to Beethoven's 5th symphony if it only cost you £1.50 for example,


----------



## bigshot

Polyphemus said:


> As an example, to suggest that either of Bernstein's Mahler cycles represent the best Mahler available is simply wide of the mark.


There is no such thing as "best Mahler", only bad, mediocre and great Mahler. Bernstein's Mahler is well worth listening to and owning. Many people, myself included, consider it great.

Reading reviews will never find you the best recordings. It will only find you what that reviewer thinks is best. All a review can do is point you to great recordings. Among them, you may find what you consider best, but more likely you'll find that there are several great recordings with different positive aspects- no best.

If I limited myself to one "best" Ring cycle or Eroica symphony or Mozart Piano Concerto recording, I'd be cheating myself out of most of my musical enjoyment.


----------



## Polyphemus

Hi emiellucifuge and bigshot, we seem to be approaching the question from different aspects. My initial point was that to buy a disc because it was cheap was not an approach I would consider. I never suggested that ones collection should consist of only one version of any particular work, if that were the case then my shelves would be reduced by a vast amount. I would also point out that I made no criticism of Bernstein's Mahler and I agree that some of it is indeed great and some not so great. That was one of my intended points, no one conductor gives a definitive reading of a cycle. My reliance on reviewers opinions are part of my purchasing and I agree that they have loved discs which I bought which were not to my taste so they are seldom if ever payed. Its like everything in life you pays your money and you takes your chances. I do however regard The Gramophone magazine as my music bible and in general they are seldom seriously wrong. Bigshot sums it up well in the second paragraph of post 66 above they are merely guides which help us mere mortals and I for one am happy to accept their opinion, always accepting that I don't have to agree with them. My most notable disagreement was Simon Rattle's Birmingham recording of the Mahler 2 which arrived in a blaze of praise and accolades, I bought it and I still find it far from being anywhere near the honours that were heaped on it. However it sold in large quantities and is always there or thereabouts when the definitive Mahler 2 is being discussed. 
So at the end of the day it is the opinion of the listener that counts. 
In conclusion I offered an opinion that buying with price as the guiding parameter was perhaps not the best way to go about things. I did not expect everyone to agree with me but simply put forward the proposition that quality would achieve a better collection than price.
Enjoy the music.


----------



## mitchflorida

This CD is available for 45 cents on Amazon (plus $3 shipping). Can't get more of a bargain than that! Excellent gift item for anyone who likes any kind of music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gould reissues at good prices at MDT.

http://www.mdt.co.uk/series/glenn-gould-collection.html


----------



## Fox

Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas ~ Emil Gilels 

*Price: 23.99 @ Amazon.co.uk*​


----------



## gHeadphone

Wow, its back up to 46.39, ill need to keep a closer eye on this thread


----------



## Boothvoice

Thanks.....Loved seeing this...Wish you would have flipped through some of the Lp's and Cd's for a closer look. We used to have a CD superstore in North Carolina with a dedicated classical room. Lots of us gathered on Saturday mornings to hear the latest releases and talk...Sadly, it is long gone, but glad I found this forum.



Vaneyes said:


> Amazing bargain buys can be experienced at Gramex, if you don't mind *used* CDs, and a trip to London. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Thank you for posting Boothvoice, and welcome to TC. I hope to get back to Gramex in the not-too-distant future...to see how they are coping with a much smaller downstairs space (unless they were able to blow out a wall and expand). Someone who knows the answer to that, please tell. I hope the proprietors remain in good health. Lovely gents, with a true strong love for classical music.:tiphat:


----------



## gHeadphone

Yeah, im due a visit back to Gramex again soon too, need to pop over the water!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Amazing Bargain Buys?

*One example...

Go to Amazon.co.uk, and choose "Classical" category. Then type any classical music genre in the search box...string quartets, symphonies, piano trios, for example. Then choose sort by Low to High. You should then see relatively quickly the amazing buys available in classical music.

I recommend using the UK Amazon because they still give you the "Classical" category, instead of something lame like Music or CDs & Vinyl. If you choose to shop at another Amazon country, you can take the item's ASIN and apply it there for an easy search...though price and availability may not be similar. Cheers!


----------



## Boothvoice

Solti Ring on sale at Amazon US for under 40 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Ring-N...TF8&qid=1444182718&sr=1-1&keywords=solti+ring


----------

